#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  系統重大更新日誌（不定期更新）

## 雪麒

*2012年10月至今系統重大更新如下：*

=== 2012年 ===

所有私訊已基本恢復，請在“悄悄話”頁面選擇“Imported Saved Received（Sent） Messages”查看。舊的帖子鏈接已可以自動重定向到新的鏈接。帖子，部落格及私訊中類似[hide:7s8y78feyd]的亂碼已清除，內容格式已基本恢復。為兼容之前格式，新增對【spacer=XXX】的支持。界面部分調整所有帖子分類已基本恢復，帖子列表前方有分類顯示，點擊可以查看該分類所有帖子。勳章恢復——12/10logo每日更換恢復——12/16樂園幣贈與恢復——12/17發帖獲得樂園幣恢復——12/17聊天室茶繪板試運行——12/18增加新風格配色“Wild Dream”，採用暖色調並吸收了舊版風格的部分特點——12/30添加默认头像——12/30聊天室嵌入論壇框架並修改風格——12/31茶繪板單獨設置頁面以防當機影響聊天室，並修改大小，增加Save按鈕和logo——12/31
=== 2013年 ===

頭像全部恢復——1/5簽名框取消"clear:both"屬性，不與用戶資料底部對齊，以避免回帖過短時頁面的巨大空白，相對也將帖子內容和簽名檔最小距離增大到6em——1/11側邊欄預覽文字從200減少到80字——1/11帖子&回复右下角添加Top按鈕，點擊可返回頂端——1/20聊天室超時時間修改為900秒（15分鐘），然而會員列表的準確性也會隨之降低——1/26帖子表情順序調整——1/29貼圖服務增加返回鏈接——1/31聊天室增加上傳圖片並分享功能——2/27若爪機登錄聊天室，用戶名旁的圖標會相應變換——3/1新增聊天室簽名，可在用戶控制台->編輯個人詳細資料中輸入，聊天室中點擊用戶名即可看見。——3/1子版面顯示方式更新，按列顯示並小字註明描述——3/20聊天室中即時顯示發表主題以及回覆的最新動態。——3/29新增【flash】代碼，點擊即可插入flash標籤，可以通過這種方式插入優酷、土豆網等視頻網站上的視頻。——3/29首頁增加“最新動態”欄——4/12首頁線上用戶顯示小頭像——4/12首頁右上方顯示新文章數，以及您發表的文章和未回复主題的鏈接——4/12版面顯示下方增加“當前有XX位用戶正在瀏覽本論壇”，並顯示會員名——4/28版面顯示置頂主題和一般主題分欄——4/28發帖增加30字（90字節）限制，回帖增加20字（60字節）限制，其餘地方均取消字數限制——5/1未登錄時亦會顯示[ 線上聊天室 ]及聊天室內會員數。但不會顯示聊天室名單，點擊進入鏈接代替為“[ 請先登入才能進入聊天室 ]”——5/25添加回复提醒功能——6/7首頁添加走馬燈——6/9舊的部落格文章鏈接，部落格鏈接，版面鏈接均已可以自動重定向到新的鏈接。——6/10向Bing提交網站Sitemap，修改首頁Description標籤和帖子的Title標籤格式。——6/12向導航欄的Breadcrumb鏈接添加Microdata標籤並格式化。——6/12由於嚴重影響大陸用戶載入速度，暫時關閉帖子上方的Facebook插件——6/12使用Discuz的中文關鍵字生成系統對論壇內所有帖子重新生成關鍵字並導入。——6/12Discuz的關鍵字生成系統引入論壇，發帖時自動生成關鍵字以利於搜索引擎收錄——6/12繁簡自動轉換啟用——6/13增加分享按鈕——6/15附件上传尺寸调整——7/16部落格文章及區塊開啟HTML——7/17調整部分部落格相關短語——7/17付費瀏覽功能測試——7/19大部分版面關閉評分功能及“資訊圖示”選項——11/13所有版面開啟“瀏覽過這篇帖子的用戶”及“插入影片”選項——11/13首頁、帖子列表頁及搜索頁添加用戶小頭像——11/13可對特定帖子，特定主題以及特定用戶（在特定版面）開放HTML使用——11/15發帖時添加樂園幣提醒——11/16“感謝”改為“讚”——11/16首頁的“本月熱門”按一月內新帖子的整個帖子的“讚”數之和降序排列——11/16首頁的“本月熱門”添加首碼，“最新回覆”添加首碼和發表時間。——11/16“讚”限定為一日最多5個，只有發帖10篇以上才可點讚，同時點讚的數目和被讚的數目會在帖子用戶欄顯示。——11/17聊天室用戶列表後小字標出用戶等級（稱號）——12/6
=== 2014年 ===

狼之樂園市場系統開始上線測試——1/1頁面底部添加“貼圖服務”鏈接——1/1發帖提醒改為直接轉至提醒頁面，點擊“標記已讀”即清空。——1/20点讚亦会与回帖提醒一同加以提醒。——1/20Wilddream Chat聊天服務上線。——2/17刪除了部分冗餘JQuery庫加載，將Google的JQuery CDN均更換為本地代碼或Jquery.com的CDN以加快大陸用戶訪問速度——8/29新帖及新回復中附件部分添加提示，圖片建議上傳到貼圖服務。——8/30

=== 2015年 ===

nothot機制實現——1/8


*Bug修正：*

=== 2012年 ===

勳章描述及發放原因的html代碼正確顯示帖子勳章欄寬度修正修復編輯可刷樂園幣的bug——12/17生日數據修正——12/19會員稱號顯示修正——12/20
=== 2013年 ===

取消註冊三字限制——3/1修復聊天室圖片顯示程式的重大漏洞，感謝螺旋狼大大的指點！——3/6“【服務窗口】更改會員名稱”恢復——4/6無法編輯在主題清單中顯示的標題的Bug修復——5/1部落格文章下方“更新於”無法正確顯示的Bug恢復——5/14修復回复時快速回复欄沒滿20字就沒法使用高級回复的Bug——6/7修復IE下聊天室背景變白的Bug——6/7修復快速回覆限制過寬的Bug——6/15開放普通會員在簽名中插入圖片的權限——6/16修正生日郵件發送時主題和內容搞反的Bug——6/18臨時修正相冊縮圖顯示過大和相冊較大圖片溢出的Bug——7/16修正付費瀏覽顯示付費用戶受緩存影響，以及添加數量限制的Bug——7/24修正付費瀏覽無法解析img標籤的Bug——8/3

=== 2014年 ===

禮物列表顯示的分類錯誤修正——1/4Wilddream Chat聊天內容無法一直自動轉到底部的Bug修正——2/28解決了聊天室中有時明明用戶在線卻無法私訊的問題——6/7修改跑馬燈參數以適應 Chrome 37.0.2062.94 m 版本下ScrollLeft += 1 無效，故造成跑馬燈靜止的Bug——8/29回帖提醒的“標記已讀”按鈕偶爾失效的Bug修復——8/29

=== 2015年 ===

首頁版面最新回覆小頭像，版面頭像不顯示的Bug修復——7/7標題有半角單引號的文章回复出現錯誤的Bug修復——7/7討論群組無法回复的Bug修復——7/7

----------


## 擇擇

連結那個可以用真的方便多了～
謝謝雪麒，真的超強啦！

----------


## tobyhokh

各位技術維護獸，辛苦大家了，感謝大家為狼版貢獻良多！

----------


## 燄瀆

雪麒大感謝>W<！切磋版的秘笈終於可以看到了！
真是太感謝了！！

----------


## 雪麒

感謝樓上諸位的支持XD

今日製作了新的風格配色方案，將原先風格的藍白冷色調改為了綠色及棕色配合的暖色調。同時在背景色的設置以及鏈接顏色上參考了舊版風格的設計。
綠色代表生境，棕色代表土地，總之就是很具有自然屬性的兩種顏色啦～
不知道眾獸覺得這個配色是否與原先的風格一脈相承呢？
話說Stray Life真是個超適合自定義的模板可定義的變量超多就是一大堆細枝末節的屬性完全看花眼
將新風格配色命名為“Wild Dream”，也算是寄託小獸我的一點美好期望XD （誒？
也希望眾獸能多提意見改善風格哦～

----------


## 雪麒

最近給聊天室新增加功能如下：

聊天室增加上傳圖片並分享功能
點擊聊天室輸入欄下方的第八個按鈕，即會彈出上傳圖片界面，選擇圖片並上傳後會給出一段以[chatimg]包裹的代碼，拷貝至輸入欄即可分享圖片。
圖片長度大於240像素，以及寬度大於160像素的圖片在聊天室內顯示時會被等比壓縮，以節省空間及爪機獸的流量。然而點擊圖片即可獲取原圖。
可以上傳較大的圖片，以便交付委託/贈圖的原圖時使用等。但聊天室內分享的圖片與貼圖服務不同，保存時間有限，一段時間後可能會被清理，故請收到圖後及時保存。

若爪機登錄聊天室，用戶名旁的圖標會相應變換。

新增聊天室簽名
可在用戶控制台->編輯個人詳細資料中輸入，聊天室中點擊用戶名即可看見，方便各位介紹自己等。

----------


## 雪麒

最近重要更新：

聊天室中即時顯示發表主題以及回覆的最新動態。新增【flash】代碼，點擊即可插入flash標籤，可以通過這種方式插入優酷、土豆網等視頻網站上的視頻。

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：
1）首頁頂部增加“最新動態”欄目，包括三部分：
1、本週發帖排行，以每週一為起點進行統計（即到了週一會清零）。
2、本月熱門，準確的說是“最近30天內熱門”（不會清零），將最近30天內的新主題按點擊量降序排列。
3、最新回覆，和導航欄的最新動態的主要功能類似，不過為提高顯示效率，同一帖子的多次回复不會重複顯示。

2）首頁線上用戶列表前加上小頭像

3）首頁右上方添加舊版曾有的“檢視您發表的文章”和“檢視未回复的文章”兩個連接，以及顯示今日和昨日的新文章數。

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：
發帖增加30字（90字節）限制，回帖增加20字（60字節）限制，其餘地方（如部落格評論和討論群組）均取消字數限制無法編輯在主題清單中顯示的標題的Bug已修復，現在修改標題即可在主題清單中同步顯示版面主題清單下方增加“當前有XX位用戶正在瀏覽本論壇”，並顯示會員名版面顯示置頂主題和一般主題分欄，方便瀏覽

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

一、在與代碼奮戰了一下午之後，成功添加回复提醒功能，登錄後點擊版面上方用戶名旁邊的爪形圖案（與聊天室相同）即可查看。若有新的回复，則在爪形圖案旁用醒目的紅色數字標出，點擊可彈出具體提醒內容。目前提示能夠包括以下情況：
有會員回复您的主題帖時
有會員引用（使用quote的BBCODE）您的文字時
有會員在您的部落格上發表評論時
​同時該提示能夠定時自動更新，即類似於最新動態，不用時常刷新頁面也能第一時間了解回复情況。雖然現在還是有一些Bug，比如要等頗長的一段時間才能載入提醒列表，否則只能點擊“顯示所有提醒”來顯示提醒內容，不過至少再也不用怕有獸回了自己的帖自己卻沒發現的情況了～

二、修復回复時快速回复欄沒滿20字就沒法使用高級回复的Bug

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

1、首頁增加跑馬燈

2、舊的部落格文章鏈接（weblog_entry.php），部落格鏈接（weblog.php），版面鏈接（viewforum.php）均已可以自動重定向到新的鏈接。

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

1、向Bing提交網站Sitemap，修改首頁Description標籤和帖子的Title標籤格式。

2、向導航欄的Breadcrumb鏈接，也就是“討論區 - 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 - 公佈欄”等的鏈接添加Microdata標籤並格式化。（主要使搜索引擎展現帖子頁面時能夠同時展現導航結構）

3、針對中國大陸地區打開帖子頁面普遍卡頓數秒的情況進行分析，排查了諸多因素後發現是帖子上方的Facebook插件在中國大陸地區無法載入所致。暫時關閉該插件，使得中國大陸地區的帖子載入速度從8～9秒（先顯示頂部及導航欄，卡頓5秒左右後顯示帖子）提升到4秒左右。社交網絡插件尚待找到更好的解決辦法。

4、由於Vbulletin的關鍵字生成系統對中文完全混亂，故使用Discuz較為成熟的中文關鍵字生成系統對論壇內所有帖子重新生成了關鍵字並導入。同時成功將Discuz的關鍵字生成系統引入論壇，以後發帖時均會由該系統生成關鍵字並作為Keywords標籤內容，更加有利於搜索引擎檢索。這部分尚不在頁面顯示，若有興趣可查看帖子網頁源代碼並搜索“keywords”。

以上是暑假（7月上旬）之前的最後一次大型更新。

PS：一個個都在畢業狂歡但我卻要拼命準備考試啊！！（掩面+淚目（？
所以最近一個月不會經常出現了～

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

1、鑑於使用數量極其有限，且適合評分的帖子較少，故關閉了大部分版面的帖子評分功能，預計將在少數具有服務性質的版面開啟。同時由於帖子發布時的“資訊圖示”選項與首碼選項功能重疊較大，故亦關閉之。

2、所有版面的帖子均添加了顯示“瀏覽過這篇帖子的用戶”功能。可在每篇帖子下方查看瀏覽過該帖子的用戶列表。用戶列表按瀏覽時間排列，越近期越靠後。鼠標放在用戶名上可顯示具體訪問時間。

3、所有版面均開啟視頻代碼。該功能主要面向Youtube視頻，僅需複製Youtube視頻鏈接並用【video】代碼包裹即可顯示。

4、首頁、帖子列表頁及搜索頁添加用戶小頭像，使得各帖子的發貼者能夠更加一目了然。

PS：轉眼間已經這麼久時間沒有更新過了啊……由於參加競賽外加社團的緣故，連著幾個月忙碌無比。最近競賽的重擔算是放下來了，大概會多些精力來維護這裡了吧～

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

1、目前可由管理員對特定帖子，特定主題以及特定用戶（在特定版面）開放HTML使用，以解決插入直書文字、Flash或需要特殊格式時BBcode功能不足的問題。

2、發帖時增加樂園幣提醒，即在點擊發帖或回复按鈕時按鈕左邊出現“預計將獲得XX樂園幣”的提示。然而鑑於技術原因，預估值可能與實際值有10～20%的差距，尤其是特殊符號或非中文內容較多的時候。

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

1、“感謝”修改為“讚”，以擴大適用範圍同時符合中文區用戶的習慣。

2、首頁的“本月熱門”按一月內新帖子的整個帖子的“讚”數之和降序排列，以讓眾獸們可以主動把喜歡的主題推上首頁。

3、首頁的“本月熱門”添加首碼，“最新回覆”添加首碼和發表時間。

4、“讚”限定為一日最多5個，只有發帖10篇以上才可點讚，同時點讚的數目和被讚的數目會在帖子用戶欄顯示。

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

協作平台從Dokuwiki "Adora Belle"（2012-10-13）版本 升級到 最新的 "Binky RC2"（2013-11-18） 版本，並安裝了部分插件使得協作平台支持多語言/移動頁面/刪除頁面功能

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

聊天室用戶列表後小字標出用戶等級（稱號）
具體等級名稱與發文數對應關係參考 http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/48846

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

狼之樂園市場系統開始上線測試，首先開放禮物購買並贈送功能。

目前有“2014新年禮物”選項，在2014年1月1日～1月3日開放購買，可以訪問 http://wolfbbs.net/market.php?do=cat&id=4 選擇購買禮物並通過支付10樂園幣的手續費將禮物贈送給他獸，禮物會在該會員的資料欄下方顯示30天，並會有私訊通知該會員。

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

Wilddream Chat 聊天服務上線測試，以逐漸取代對伺服器負荷過高的“狼之樂園線上聊天室”
詳情見 http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56098

新聊天服務的主要特性：
1、能夠添加好友並進行好友間的會話。
2、不僅可以進行瀏覽器上的線上聊天，亦能夠使用桌面客戶端（如Pidgin）及手機客戶端（如Xabber）進行登錄。
3、可以支持更大數量的同時在線數，且對伺服器的壓力明顯減小。
4、信息傳遞更為即時，Lag現象明顯減少。

Wilddream Chat 近期更新：
1、對聊天室風格進行了重新設計，以暖色調為主並加入了圖片背景。現在的“月明廣場”可以看到月亮了XD
2、聊天信息內容會實時保持在最底部
3、不會頻繁顯示退出信息，對於因網路不穩定而導致的短暫退出會忽略。

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

1、Wilddream Chat 聊天服務實現發帖/回帖的提醒功能。在公共聊天室“月明廣場”將即時顯示新的發帖和回帖情況。
2、如果有獸給你點讚/回你的文/回复你的部落格/引用你的文字/回复你所回復過的文章，在聊天服務中均會有機器帳號即時提醒。（機器帳號徵名：http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/56162）
3、為了保證伺服器以正常負荷運行，線上聊天室將在會員多於15位時暫停新會員進入。

Q：Why？再多用一個外掛程式不會更麻煩嗎？
A：因為現有的聊天室是每個客戶端2s/次向服務器遞交請求刷新一次。假設有20只獸在線，就相當於每秒10次的請求量。服務器每0.1s就要處理一次網頁請求，消耗是很可怕的～～
曾經發生過將近30只獸在線，服務器不到0.1s就要處理一次網頁請求，相當於每天100萬次網頁請求的負載。以至於伺服器負荷飆升至500%以上，論壇系統幾乎無法訪問。
目前的 Wilddream Chat 聊天服務使用了更高級的技術，只在有新消息時才由服務器主動發送信息給用戶，就可以大大降低伺服器的負載。

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

對聊天室的原生Bug進行了修補，解決了有時私訊時出現“you are trying to speak to a unknown (or not connected) user”的問題。不出意外的話，這個問題已經成為歷史。

如果仍有發現明明用戶在線卻無法私訊的問題，請在“Bug，建議回報區”提報～

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

1、針對近期出現的大陸用戶訪問速度嚴重變慢的問題，優化了網頁代碼，刪除了部分冗餘的外部JQuery和css庫的引用，同時將Google的JQuery CDN均更換為本地代碼或JQuery.com的CDN，目前大陸用戶訪問速度已恢復正常，網頁的整體載入速度也應該有所提升。

2、修改跑馬燈參數以適應 Chrome 37.0.2062.94 m 版本下ScrollLeft += 1 無效，故造成跑馬燈靜止的Bug。
順便吐槽一下，Chrome的這個新版本在中文處理方面真是各種失敗各種倒退，這是逼我轉投FireFox嘛→_→

3、回帖提醒的“標記已讀”按鈕偶爾失效的Bug修復。

4、新帖及新回復中附件部分添加提示，圖片建議上傳到貼圖服務。

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

版面增加 Wilddream Chat Mini 浮動聊天窗口。若曾經已經登錄過首頁下方之 Wilddream Chat 聊天系統，則上線時會自動載入浮動聊天窗口。該功能類似於Facebook的網頁聊天，好友或聊天室內成員發過來的消息，以及回帖/點讚提醒將即時彈出，閱讀版面文章和聊天兩不誤。

頁面跳轉或翻頁不會影響聊天，不過若打開新網頁窗口，浮動聊天窗口只在最新打開的網頁內有效。原在線聊天室及Wilddream Chat完整網頁版不提供浮動聊天窗口。

好友列表上方可以選擇狀態或離線登出，點擊右上角箭頭可以進入其他聊天室房間。
現仍有4個房間：

月明廣場 (moon_plaza)
林間幻境 (forest_dream)
競技場 (roleplay_arena)
舔舔抱抱撲撲咬咬 (cuddle_n_snuggle)

輸入括號內英文即可進入房間。
可建立帶密碼或不帶密碼保護之聊天室房間，如有需要請私訊我告知名稱及密碼（如有）。
如暫時不需要此項功能，可以通過用戶控制台-編輯您的詳細資料-是否啟用Wilddream Chat Mini中選擇“否”，即可關閉。

Wilddream Chat Mini 僅提供最基礎的聊天功能，若需要完整聊天功能，請點擊首頁下方[ Wilddream Chat 聊天 & 即时通知服務 ]的“點我進入網頁版”。

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

1、全域開放刪貼理由查看，刪貼理由顯示在被刪的帖子處。
2、被刪貼用戶可以獲得自己所發表的內容，點擊刪貼理由下方的“由於您是發帖者，您可以點此獲取您所發表的內容”處即可。
3、“Not Hot”功能：對於滿足以下兩點條件之主題帖：
*與論壇主題（獸同好圈、擬人化、廣義的動物相關主題、網站管理等）無任何關聯**引發矛盾與爭議，並有擴大趨勢*
儘管此類帖子無益于樂園和獸同好圈的發展，然而基於言論自由的原則又有其存在必要，故管理員（一般而言，是雪麒）可能採取“Not Hot”（nothot）操作，即該主題及其回復將不列入論壇之“最新動態”、“本月熱門”名單和聊天室提醒，其餘一切正常（不影響有意討論者繼續回復和討論，不影響回復通告提醒）。

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

1、首頁版面最新回覆小頭像，版面頭像不顯示的Bug修復
2、標題有半角單引號的文章回复出現錯誤的Bug修復
3、討論群組無法回复的Bug修復
4、繼承舊樂園風格，首頁在線用戶欄增添管理員顏色標示
5、每日可點讚數由5個提高到10個

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新:

1: 伺服器系統升級及更新
2: 伺服器Hypervisor從Zen更換為KVM
3: 備份系統優化及增強安全性

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新:

首頁頂部“最新回復”處主題顯示由24小時內主題修改為一周內主題。

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

修復了2022年1月5日由於緩存文件溢出導致的網站訪問故障。

----------


## 雪麒

近期更新：

關於之前貼圖服務被利用漏洞恶意入侵清空的情況（見 http://wolfbbs.net/showthread.php/58945 ），目前使用較早的備份恢復了至2015年5月（服務器搬遷前）貼圖服務上傳的約6000幅圖片，並編寫程式（ http://wolfbbs.net/imagehost/image.php ）代替以前的貼圖服務進行圖片的檢索及返回。

移除了附件上傳處關於使用貼圖服務的提示。

----------

